# Solved: Outdoor faucet -- no water



## lbn66 (May 17, 2014)

I have a Legend Valve (T-550, 1/4 turn, anti-siphon, frost-proof sillock) that is only two years old. When I went to turn it on this spring, no water! Yes, I did turn on the valve in the basement. No, there's not a frozen pipe in the basement which would be spurting water everywhere EXCEPT outside! I have the same valve on the other side of the house and it operated perfectly this spring. I'm guessing that I need to take the handle off, pull out the "guts," and look for something that has come undone; however, before doing so, I thought that I better ask what it is I'm looking for. Thanks.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello lbn66! Thanks for posting!

Were you able to get your faucet on?


----------



## lbn66 (May 17, 2014)

I pulled the cartridge and compared it to the one I pulled on my other sillcock. The non-working one had a "piston" located at the interior end which was stuck. I used a nail to push it down and then reinstalled. Water flowed! However, it now leaks at the handle, even though the gasket looks good. Got tired of messing around with it and ordered a new cartridge from from Amazon for $18. It will arrive in several days.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Thank you so much for posting back! :up: My apologies that I did not see the thread sooner. 

Is this ready to be marked "solved"?


----------



## lbn66 (May 17, 2014)

Not yet; I will be getting the replacement cartridge next week and install it. Hopefully that will be the fix and will close this out.


----------



## lbn66 (May 17, 2014)

lbn66 said:


> Not yet; I will be getting the replacement cartridge next week and install it. Hopefully that will be the fix and will close this out.


Installed the new cartridge and everything works fine. Total cost of $23 from Amazon.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

lbn66 said:


> Installed the new cartridge and everything works fine. Total cost of $23 from Amazon.


:up: Thanks for the update!


----------

